# Hilfe für Seminar Arbeit



## PolyG0n (17. Dez 2017)

Hallo!  
Also ich muss für meine Seminararbeit ein Lernspiel auf Javabasis programmieren. Nur leider bin ich sehr umkreativ und würde mich hier gerne nach Anregungen umschauen. 

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen, solange es sich um ein Lernspiel handelt. 

Danke im Voraus, Lukas!


----------



## Javinner (17. Dez 2017)

@PolyG0n 
Ein Lernspiel ist immer gut. An was hast du gedacht?


----------



## PolyG0n (17. Dez 2017)

Am liebsten einen Klassiker wie Snake zum Vokabeltrainer umschreiben.. oder etwas in der Art


----------



## Javinner (17. Dez 2017)

Zielgruppe:
- Alter
- Bereich: Fremdsprachen, Allgemeinwissen, Mathemathik
- Was soll die GUI können: eine Abfrage mit anschließender Auswertung?

Snake als Vokabeltrainer? Wie soll ich mir es vorstellen?


----------



## PolyG0n (17. Dez 2017)

-Alter: 5-10 Klasse
- Bereich: Fremdsprachen (wahrscheinlich Französisch)
- GUI: Abfrage, Auswertung, verschieden Schwierigkeit modi

Es Spawnen immer mehrere Buchstaben, welche man in der richtigen Reihenfolge einsammeln muss


----------



## Javinner (17. Dez 2017)

Französisch, da muss ich passen  
Kannst du programmieren?


----------



## PolyG0n (17. Dez 2017)

Ja, programmieren ist mein kleinstes Problem.. 
Es geht eher um eine Idee für das eigentliche Spiel.. 
Hast du evtl. noch andere Ideen ?


----------



## Javinner (17. Dez 2017)

Woran ich selbst gerade schreibe ist ein Zelda-Ableger, jedoch sehr minimal gehalten.
Kennst du vielleicht vom Gameboy. Das Ziel ist es, alle Räume zu erkunden, Rätsel zu lösen, welche miteinander zusammenhängen und die Lösung dieser Schlüssel die nächsten Räume freischaltet (Schlüssel). Dabei orientiere ich mich an Sendungen wie Jack und die Nimmerlandpiraten oder Bibi Blocksberg. Die Rätsel sind meist mathematischer Natur und beinhalten fünf bis 10 Aufgaben, welche immer richtig gelöst sein müssen, um den Schlüssel für den nächsten Raum zu erhalten. Grafisch ist es eher sehr karg: es läuft in der Konsole ab, bin Anfänger und kenne mich mit Swing usw. nicht wirklich gut aus, bzw. erlerne es gerade.


----------



## PolyG0n (17. Dez 2017)

Danke, jetzt hab ich eine Idee! 
Ich werde auch eine Art Adventure bauen und Rätsel verschiedenster Art kombinieren


----------



## Javinner (17. Dez 2017)

PolyG0n hat gesagt.:


> Danke, jetzt hab ich eine Idee!
> Ich werde auch eine Art Adventure bauen und Rätsel verschiedenster Art kombinieren


Gerne, viel Erfolg!


----------

